# امتحان pmp اونلاين مجانا اعرف و فيم مستواك ب 100 سؤال من اسئلة امتحان pmp



## مهندس من مصر (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أحبائى اعضاء و زوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب ...... جهزت لكم نموذج لامتحان PMP مكون من 100 سؤال لاختبار مستواك فى ادارة المشروعات على حسب PMI

الامتحان شبية بامتحان ال PMP و لكن نصفه اى 100 سؤال بدلا من 200 سؤال

الامتحان اونلاين و سيتم ارسال نتيجة الاختبار لكل شخص على ايميله 

أرجو ان يفيدكم و ان اعجبكم ساجهز لكم امتحان كامل من 200 سؤال ان شاء الله

رابط الامتحان :

Free online 100 Question Simulated PMP Exam Practice Test


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رضا فايد (8 فبراير 2013)

جوبت على الاسئلة ولم يتم الرد على الايميل


----------



## gemeey (8 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس من مصر (8 فبراير 2013)

الأخ رضا متى جاوبت على الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟ تم الرد على الجميع حتى تاريخ امس


----------



## رضا فايد (8 فبراير 2013)

الاخ مهندس من مصر
جاوبت اليوم الجمعة الساعة 3 فجرا


----------

